
ReacctNative vs. Flutter for Cofounders - fredgrott
https://medium.com/@fredgrott/react-native-vs-flutter-for-cofounders-90bd2db63d3b
======
solarkraft
The part about refresh rates melts my brain.

> In short words I am talking mainly about the UI-refresh-rates. You know its
> bad when Google introduced a build.prop feature in the Kernel to force
> hardware refresh rates because Samsung and other OEMs were asking for it to
> be able to match hardware that has 90 Frames per second or higher refresh
> rates(samsung has 960 FPS on its higher devices including the camera refresh
> rates and Apple currently on its higher devices is still at 240 fps)

What is this about? You start talking about screen refresh rates and then
somehow completely unexpectedly transition over to video recording frame
rates? Then show me a comparison of the Samsung Galaxy S9 and the iPhone X
regarding slow motion video quality?

This article could be a bit more structured in its argumentation and your
frequent typos both in the headline of this submission and personal website
give off a weird vibe. At first that made it seem to me like you don't really
know what you're talking about.

I'm sure that you _are_ competent at what you do, like the things you work on
(I care about Flutter, UX and productivity with ADHD as well) and hope you
take this as advice rather than an insult.

